# nomenclature pet peeves?



## agent A (Jun 14, 2022)

am I the only one with pet peeves when it comes to how people talk about mantises?
here are mine:
1. When people CAPITALIZE THE SPECIES EPITHET
2. when, _ON A BOARD THAT ALLOWS FOR ITALICS, _latin names aren't italicised
3. the plural mantids, which TECHNICALLY is only for things in the Mantidae, is used for non-Mantidae species
4. L instead of i for instar. L is for larval instars, and mantises don't have larvae...


----------



## The Wolven (Jun 14, 2022)

All of these are understandable concerns. However, most people on this forum are not biology majors and just own mantises because they are interesting pets. I never actually understood why you italicized the Latin names but started doing it because I figured it was important. It is nice to now have the knowledge of these bullet points though and I will keep them in mind for the future.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 8, 2022)

I have a hard time being bothered by other enthusiasts' not capitalizing/italicizing/etc. properly as for many years I was that person, ha ha.

Of course, when a science writer for a newspaper does it...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S Biggest bother with nomenclature is, hands-down, auto-correct.


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 9, 2022)

Arthroverts said:


> P.S Biggest bother with nomenclature is, hands-down, auto-correct.


As someone who now actually uses scientific names properly, I have never hated autocorrect more.


----------



## Orin (Jul 10, 2022)

agent A said:


> am I the only one with pet peeves when it comes to how people talk about mantises?
> here are mine:
> 1. When people CAPITALIZE THE SPECIES EPITHET
> 2. when, _ON A BOARD THAT ALLOWS FOR ITALICS, _latin names aren't italicised
> ...


I'd agree with you on the first two except you missed the L.
3. Common names don't change whenever taxonomy does.
4. L is for Larvenstadium, it's German not English so it's not wrong or right.


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 14, 2022)

Thought of one more-the latin names would have the Genus (first word) capitalized, and the species (second word) small letter.


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 14, 2022)

Sorry-already there, missed it. Apologies.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 15, 2022)

All I can say is, poisonous tarantulas scare me.


----------



## Jaunte (Jul 15, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> All I can say is, poisonous tarantulas scare me.


Me too. I make it a habit to stay away from ingesting or being stung by poisonous spiders. I used to own a Chilean Rose hair spider - I wouldn't touch it for the life of me.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 16, 2022)

Jaunte said:


> Me too. I make it a habit to stay away from ingesting or being stung by poisonous spiders. I used to own a Chilean Rose hair spider - I wouldn't touch it for the life of me.


Good thinking. Also, never get bitten by a venomous dart frog. It will ruin your day.


----------



## Jaunte (Jul 18, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Good thinking. Also, never get bitten by a venomous dart frog. It will ruin your day.


That is silly. First off, they don’t bite. And second off, they secrete poison on their skin in reaction to strong UV radiation, so just keep yours in the dark and you’ll be fine!


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 28, 2022)

Just to clarify::
Mantid/s for members of the Mantidae.
Mantis/es for all other families.


----------



## Synapze (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm not picky. Just give me the genus and species I ordered and I'm happy.  What I do dislike is when someone is selling misidentified specimens or "mutts".


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 29, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## infinity (Aug 1, 2022)

I work in entomology professionally... BSc, MSc, PhD, postdocs, pest control, biological control, R&D... I have to agree, nothing winds me up more than others in the hobby and real professionals (e.g. biological control companies, scientists/publications etc) who don't use capitals and italics... or worse, use them wrongly!

It's _Tenodera sinensis_ OR _T. sinensis_

NOT:
Tenodera sinensis
Tenodera Sinensis
tenodera sinensis
or just calling it 'Sinensis'

It also really bugs me when people give up halfway through in lists:

I have:
_Tenodera sinensis <--- _good
_Sphodromantis _spp_. <--- _good
European mantis <--- omg why?!


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 1, 2022)

infinity said:


> I work in entomology professionally... BSc, MSc, PhD, postdocs, pest control, biological control, R&D... I have to agree, nothing winds me up more than others in the hobby and real professionals (e.g. biological control companies, scientists/publications etc) who don't use capitals and italics... or worse, use them wrongly!
> 
> It's _Tenodera sinensis_ OR _T. sinensis_


This is very understandable annoyance. I get it too sometimes, however, not all websites allow for italics.


----------

